# I love Nissans. I am inlove with Skylines.



## AustralianRb30DETR33 (Aug 31, 2004)

Hey people.

Im from Australia.. We are blessed being so close to japan so we get some nice deals on imports here.. we even drive on the same side....

I have 2 skyline. 1984 R30 TI Skyline as a run about and a 1995 R33 GTST skyline as a boost around currently getting a RB30DET engine conversion.

Nissans are the best cars to ever hit this country and it only takes a few hours driving around sydney to work that out yourself.

A EXCELENT source of information is available at www.skylinesaustralia.com my nick on there is Guilt-Toy

Get on there and you can find anything you need to know about skylines.


----------



## AustralianRb30DETR33 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Life is truely not fair.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

nice grass 

let's see a pic of that R30!


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm so jealous ..I have to admit


----------



## BobWhite (Nov 4, 2003)

its just so sexy


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

Also, which I have been a member of for 5+ yrs
www.skylinesdownunder.co.nz


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

What sort of RB30 twin cam? a RB30/25 I assume (no we all can't have a RB30/26)...are you useing the R33 VCT head? Have fun with the external oil feed  Oh and dont drill your tensioner bolt in too deep  you'll end up rooting up a block (my first try)

I'm currently building one for the Calais......except I'm going with a screw charger 

Nice R33 tho  gotta love the wheels......


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

> Holden VL Commodore Calais......a domestic Aussie car thats RB Nissan powered (From the factory) and hated by Australian domestic people and Japanese import people alike, due to its mixed heritage.....*sigh* I can't win can I?


No worries Mate,
The U.S. General Motors is passing off the Holden Monaro as a GM GTO. 
It actually is more worthy than 70% of the domestic built performance cars and gets
the same respect your does.
Funny how success breeds spite...


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

spec240sx said:


> No worries Mate,
> 
> The U.S. General Motors is passing off the Holden Monaro as a GM GTO.
> It actually is more worthy than 70% of the domestic built performance cars and gets
> ...


lol, I live 5 mins away from the Holden plant in adelaide, Most of my mates work there, Building what you call GTO's.....

Hybrid cars are always hated  You ask a Skyline owner here what he thinks about a VL Commodore, and you get a very Negative reaction. Say you put a late model RB engine in one and you'll get even more of a Negative reaction...

I can imagine you get the same thing with the GTO's there? The Domestic American groups don't want them, and neither do the Import groups.....

Still we have our own Hybrid groups  tis all good


----------



## AustralianRb30DETR33 (Aug 31, 2004)

Nizmodore said:


> What sort of RB30 twin cam? a RB30/25 I assume (no we all can't have a RB30/26)...are you useing the R33 VCT head? Have fun with the external oil feed  Oh and dont drill your tensioner bolt in too deep  you'll end up rooting up a block (my first try)
> 
> I'm currently building one for the Calais......except I'm going with a screw charger
> 
> Nice R33 tho  gotta love the wheels......


Hey dude

yeah 25 / 30 combo.. all the bits have been done with VCT and oil gallery has been fixed up  my mate is a mechanic and has built one before.. 

I sooo cant wait to get this engine going tomorrow  once its tuned im hoping for 350rwkw

Any Skyline owner knows that Nissan made shitloads of money selling their RB engines to holden and that the VL commodore should be respected if it has a nissan 6. its a shame they changed to that stupid push rod v6 engine.

Ohhhh well.  i could get pics of the R30.. but its really old and shitty compared to me R33.. if you REALLY want pics then say so and il get me camera out


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

AustralianRb30DETR33 said:


> Hey dude
> 
> yeah 25 / 30 combo.. all the bits have been done with VCT and oil gallery has been fixed up  my mate is a mechanic and has built one before..
> 
> ...



Yeah I've just got the RB25 stripped down atm, Man that last M6 bolt next to the VCT oil feed soleniod is a bitch to get off >: I assume you pulled the cam gears off like I did......Yes I know you could probably pull the inlet manifold off.....still.....

What static comp are you useing? I'm just useing std RB30E Pistons......I'm only hopeing for just over half your power figure, but a better power band (more low down grunt) and razor throttle responce.....

The V6 is the biggest POS known to man......  Yes I hate the damm things.......If only Holden had got Nissan to make a RB36 like they wanted....Instead of that American POS motor....(long story....thats one rumor)


----------



## AustralianRb30DETR33 (Aug 31, 2004)

Nizmodore said:


> Yeah I've just got the RB25 stripped down atm, Man that last M6 bolt next to the VCT oil feed soleniod is a bitch to get off >: I assume you pulled the cam gears off like I did......Yes I know you could probably pull the inlet manifold off.....still.....
> 
> What static comp are you useing? I'm just useing std RB30E Pistons......I'm only hopeing for just over half your power figure, but a better power band (more low down grunt) and razor throttle responce.....
> 
> The V6 is the biggest POS known to man......  Yes I hate the damm things.......If only Holden had got Nissan to make a RB36 like they wanted....Instead of that American POS motor....(long story....thats one rumor)


Hey dude

Im using a RB30E with stock bottom end, ie standard cast pistons and rods so its the same what you are doing. Did you know these babys can make 450BHP (YES 450 HORSE POWER AT REAR WHEELS) which is the hair line limit to breaking pistons but that wont happen if the temp is right and fuel is right blah blah blah... Sit it on 400bhp and you are up for reliable power.

Ive put 1600ks on the clock now bit over 1000 miles and its running sooo nice.. i can drive the car from lights going from first gear on take off till 30ks an hour then straight to 4th gear and she just crooooozes... no worries mate 

Once you drive this engine like me then you will understand why I am sooo excited about it and wish my computer would hurry up and come from japan!!!!!


----------



## AustralianRb30DETR33 (Aug 31, 2004)

bII said:


> Life is truely not fair.


Yea well you got advantages living in the US.

You can get awesome broadband for $20 a month. I have to pay $150 a month for a shitty 150k/sec 1.5mbdown / 256kb/sup broadband that runs like shit.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

AustralianRb30DETR33 said:


> Yea well you got advantages living in the US.
> 
> You can get awesome broadband for $20 a month. I have to pay $150 a month for a shitty 150k/sec 1.5mbdown / 256kb/sup broadband that runs like shit.



Ouch. I dunno with Skylines I still think you guys got it a tad better. How much you pay for cable?


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

AustralianRb30DETR33 said:


> Hey dude
> 
> Im using a RB30E with stock bottom end, ie standard cast pistons and rods so its the same what you are doing. Did you know these babys can make 450BHP (YES 450 HORSE POWER AT REAR WHEELS) which is the hair line limit to breaking pistons but that wont happen if the temp is right and fuel is right blah blah blah... Sit it on 400bhp and you are up for reliable power.
> 
> ...



Yeah my car before this one was a BT1 VL Commodore turbo with a RB30ET.....unkillable.....

I've got two water injectors tapped into my inlet manifold, should be fun.....

I tried installing oil squirters into a RB30E block....that met with failure big time (oil squirters squirt oil onto the bottom of the piston, cooling it, allowing you to run more boost on std pistons, the RB30's never came with squirters), what oil pump are you useing? the std RB25DE/DET one?


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

Nizmodore said:


> I tried installing oil squirters into a RB30E block....that met with failure big time (oil squirters squirt oil onto the bottom of the piston, cooling it, allowing you to run more boost on std pistons, the RB30's never came with squirters), what oil pump are you useing? the std RB25DE/DET one?



Why did it fail?


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Nismo Skyline said:


> Why did it fail?


Well the area where the squiters would be mounted in a RB30E is very thin, you have to tap the squirters in the block (I'm pissed I didn't take a picture of my failure) equal to when the pistons are a BDC. You also have to cut a notch out of the pistons skirt, and then re balance all of the pistons......too hard......


----------



## OldschoolR31 (Jun 24, 2004)

This just relates to the photos at the start of the thread...

Hey... I've think I've actually seen that R33 getting round Newy a few times! Was never game to come out and try and play with the big ones like that in my old R31 (even a chipped R31 with extractors), but I often cruised around with quiet respect. It's a sweet car dude... So much greater than those wankers down at Nobby's with their Exa (Exapalosion) Turbos, even my piece of shit could blow them away.

Is your R30 a white one with GTR badges sometimes seen parked on the upper level carpark at Jesmond shopping centre?

I miss Newcastle soooo much!


----------



## pathfound1 (Apr 8, 2004)

*hahha*



bII said:


> Life is truely not fair.


hahhaah tell me about it...


----------

